# لمحبي الشبكات برنامج network magic



## bakeer-iron-man (28 أبريل 2011)

لكل فاعلي الخير وكل محبي الشبكات 

أواجه مشكلة كبيرة مع هذا البرنامج .... network magic

الرجاء الرجاء الرجاء المساعدة وبالسرعة القصوة

أحتاج إلى كود التفعيل لهذا البرنامج ..... وطريقة التفعيل باختصار ..

وشكرا لكم ولحسن المتابعة

:84:


----------

